# When Fur is Rubbed the Wrong Way



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/webcam-ward/fat-furry.php

I lol'd


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 4, 2010)

omg... you made my day xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2010)

I fuckin love it


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 4, 2010)

It's not funny.
You cou-
Hehehehe
Naw, it is funny


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

There are people talking over it-- does SA let you comment live via microphone?


----------



## Mourningfall (Apr 4, 2010)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol... The video itself was hilarious, the comments just made it funnier. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There are people talking over it-- does SA let you comment live via microphone?


No.

All they did was, Took the video from YT and commentary over it and posted it on SA.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

That was really funny. Well, now we know our public face. @.@


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 4, 2010)

I love how he holds his head in exasperation every 12 seconds, like it's physically painful to go on listening to people call him names over the internet.

I lol'd at the guy on the other side of the room when he gets up to go get his bag of shit though.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an equation:
Fat guy + furry defense = massive lols


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I love how he holds his head in exasperation every 12 seconds, like it's physically painful to go on listening to people call him names over the internet.



Yeah, his head is at some pretty great angles a few times

I lol'd at "tub of barbeque sauce"



BatRat said:


> I have an equation:
> Fat guy *Anything* + furry defense = massive lols



fixt


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2010)

Kill it with gas. Finish the rest with fire! (How do you like your Ass Burgers cooked?)
OR
"A teammate has disgraced us all!"


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

LMFAO. The comments made the video, "is there some sort of taco, with a fox head on it just out of frame?"


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 4, 2010)

Fucking dial-up... I can't watch videos =(


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 4, 2010)

Which one of you guys is that guy? lol


----------



## Kyto (Apr 4, 2010)

Solar eclipse angle... XD


----------



## JerichoWing (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm kinda starting to wonder how to got that fur. . . did he EAT the Arctic Fox and then cough it up or something? XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, there is someone behind him the whole time. XD


----------



## MissMayhem (Apr 5, 2010)

lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Which one of you guys is that guy? lol


 
I already know which one of you guys it is...for shame you'd rant on the internets about furries :V

I wonder how fatass here managed to get out the chair, I guess the laws of gravity does not apply to him :O


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Which one of you guys is that guy? lol


D=> I know him.. his name is Cody.. he's a really nice laid back guy...

I just sent the video to him ...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> D=> I know him.. his name is Cody.. he's a really nice laid back guy...
> 
> I just sent the video to him ...


 
Your playing right?
Are you serious?
...
that makes it all the more funnier xDD


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your playing right?
> Are you serious?
> ...
> that makes it all the more funnier xDD



I'm dead serious. <_> He sent me one of his rant vids once. He's just REALLY passionate. What can I say? He's just a kid. 

Oh god.. one of his friends just told me him seeing this video might make him kill himself. <_< ... so I unsent it..


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'm dead serious. <_> He sent me one of his rant vids once. He's just REALLY passionate. What can I say? He's just a kid.
> 
> Oh god.. one of his friends just told me him seeing this video might make him kill himself. <_< ... so I unsent it..


 
You can unsend things you send to people? :O
Well um I have no idea what to say next :I


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You can unsend things you send to people? :O
> Well um I have no idea what to say next :I


X3 .. well i met him through skype.. so i can easily remove message i sent over that. 

whats there to say? <_< .. i won't bash on him.. he's a friend and i won't send the links to him if it will cause moar drama.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought this was lost forever. Also the two providing commentary are fucking terrible and the video was much funnier without them.

Dad in the back must be so proud.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That was really funny. *Well, now we no our public face.* @.@



If somebody doesn't slap it, I will.


----------



## Donutman (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol. What a perfect way to come out.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you. So much. For posting this. Made my day XD


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Dutch angles? This was so wrong, but it overflowed with lulz. Thanks for the lulz!


----------

